# Starting 5?



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

So, what do you think about our starting five? My choice is: Keyon Dooling, Trevor Ariza, Turk, Rashard and Dwight...Yes, I think Dooling is the best option at point for small starting 5 because we are already undersized on defence, so starting small and defenseless Jameer or Carlos would be disaster...Ariza should be a lock in starting five, he is not great shooter but Turk and Lewis are and Trevor can defend both forwards and guards...


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

first off, 

SVG is going to rotate guys around a LOT until he gets a good feel for what he is looking for... 



Babir said:


> So, what do you think about our starting five? My choice is: Keyon Dooling, Trevor Ariza, Turk, Rashard and Dwight...Yes, I think Dooling is the best option at point for small starting 5 because we are already undersized on defence, so starting small and defenseless Jameer or Carlos would be disaster...Ariza should be a lock in starting five, he is not great shooter but Turk and Lewis are and Trevor can defend both forwards and guards...


We are in BIG trouble if this is our starting line up... no size in the paint and an offensive nightmare.

Edit: Other teams would LOVE to play defense against this line up. Shard thrives off of playing undersized defenders..

Dooling is great and i love the guy, but he is really a SG at heart. He doesn't handle the ball particularly well, dribbles to much and doesn't find the passing lanes quick enough. Jameer will most likely be the PG, as he is the only one that can actually distribute the ball (although he has a lot of weaknesses himself ie. poor decision making at times, poor shot selection) and arroyo is just plain awful.

Ariza can only play 2 positions well IMO, SF and PF. Although an undersized PF, his athletisism is enough to defend some of the bigger guys in the league. He is just too slow, lanky and akward at times to play the 2. Turk is a big guy, but now that he has slimmed down a bit, he would probably be best suited for the 2 if Redick doesn't earn that job. I believe Ariza will continue to be a great 6th man and bring a spark off the bench.

I still believe that we NEED to bring a big in before the season starts, but Foyle would be fine in the meantime as he will lock up the inside along with Dwight.

Line up should be:

PG Jameer 
SG Turk or Redick
SF Shard
PF Foyle
C Dwight

I wouldn't worry as much about defense. A lot of you guys tend to think that we will let all the guys just man up for the game, but SVG is great at putting together a system and the players will feed off of each other and play fine on the defensive side IMO. I know we brought Shard in, but i'm still worried about whether we will find consistency on Offense.
:cheers:


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Does Bogans have a shot at the 2 spot?


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

billfindlay10 said:


> Does Bogans have a shot at the 2 spot?


sure...

SVG has been good for this organization, and has made it clear that EVERY position is available and there is going to be an open competition for everyone except Dwight and Shard.

Bogans has a shot at playing the 2, but IMO it's highly unlikely. He cannot create his own shots and settles for 3's all day long. His defense is impressive, but cannot do much else on the offensive side of the floor. His defense alone will not be enough to win him a spot in the starting rotation.


----------



## 9diamonds (Apr 12, 2006)

MickyEyez said:


> first off,
> 
> SVG is going to rotate guys around a LOT until he gets a good feel for what he is looking for...
> 
> ...


ya,I worried about the scroing too ,but once we can get a decent PF, maybe that will help


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Here I go...

Jameer
Hedo
Ariza
Rashard
Dwight

That is hoping that SVG can fix Rashard.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

does anyone realize that shard cannot hang on defense playing the 4?

How is he going to defend KG, Bosh, Randolph, etc. 

he will get rotated around to that position at certain points in a game, but he cannot handle that position full time.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Yeah, I agree with putting Shard at the 3, that's really his only natural position despite his 6'9ish Frame, he can't guard any real PF's, and doesn't board like a 4, so he'll have to play the 3, and have Hedo come off the bench, I think the most successful lineup will be..

Nelson
Ariza
Lewis
Foyle
Howard


----------



## Feed_Dwight (Oct 14, 2005)

Prolific Scorer said:


> Yeah, I agree with putting Shard at the 3, that's really his only natural position despite his 6'9ish Frame, he can't guard any real PF's, and doesn't board like a 4, so he'll have to play the 3, and have Hedo come off the bench, I think the most successful lineup will be..
> 
> Nelson
> Ariza
> ...


That'd be nice, but then what does our bench look like? Turk, a bunch of guards, and a couple big men in NBA diapers. We need Foyle coming off the bench.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

Prolific Scorer said:


> Yeah, I agree with putting Shard at the 3, that's really his only natural position despite his 6'9ish Frame, he can't guard any real PF's, and doesn't board like a 4, so he'll have to play the 3, and have Hedo come off the bench, I think the most successful lineup will be..
> 
> Nelson
> Ariza
> ...


this is the first realistic starting 5 IMO.

I wouldn't mind seeing Ariza starting, but SVG has said that he wants to put guys out there that will spread the floor for Dwight inside... i see him putting Turk or Redick at the 2.

For now, Foyle would be the only candidate for the 4... but Otis is supposidely trying very hard to find a way to bring in another big so we don't have to resort to using Foyle as a starter.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

Feed_Dwight said:


> That'd be nice, but then what does our bench look like? Turk, a bunch of guards, and a couple big men in NBA diapers. We need Foyle coming off the bench.


and using shard as a 4 will get him injured or worn out... 

we dont have many guys that can play the 3 on the bench either... we have turk, garrity, and maybe augustine...

its a joke to think that Shard will play the 4 when we aren't even deep at the 3.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

I also think that we should start 2 big guys up front, Dwight and Foyle, but SVG mentioned a lot of times that he is going to play Lewis at 4...
Actually that will hurt the team, because Rashard will be pushed a lot on defense and we all know that he is injury prone player...


----------



## Feed_Dwight (Oct 14, 2005)

MickyEyez said:


> and using shard as a 4 will get him injured or worn out...
> 
> we dont have many guys that can play the 3 on the bench either... we have turk, garrity, and maybe augustine...
> 
> its a joke to think that Shard will play the 4 when we aren't even deep at the 3.


Shard, Turk, and Ariza are all SF. It is by far our deepest position. I agree that the starting lineup would be better with Foyle starting at the 4, but that just won't work unless we can pick up another decent big man. Dwight can't play 48 MPG. I think you're exagerating Shard's inability to play the 4. He's 6'10" and is very quick compared to most 4s. You guys act like he'll be guarding Tim Duncan every night.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

Feed_Dwight said:


> Shard, Turk, and Ariza are all SF. It is by far our deepest position. I agree that the starting lineup would be better with Foyle starting at the 4, *but that just won't work unless we can pick up another decent big man.* Dwight can't play 48 MPG. I think you're exagerating Shard's inability to play the 4. He's 6'10" and is very quick compared to most 4s. You guys act like he'll be guarding Tim Duncan every night.


that is why we need to make sure we acquire another big... soon.:gopray:


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Did we get that exception for Battie injury???


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

Does anyone else think Ariza can play a Shawn Marion-esqe role for us at the 4 this season?

I would really, really like to see James Augustine step up and play a big defensive role for us this season. I agree with the majority of you in that I too believe Foyle should be coming off the bench for us. However, I think when we play teams like the Spurs, Celtics, Mavs, he will see extended minutes for us (a la Kurt Thomas for the Suns last season). 

I think the most balanced starting lineup we could ask for would be the following:

Nelson
Bogans
Lewis
Ariza
Howard

Ariza is our second best rebounder, but I'm in doubt as to whether he can defend the majority of the inside guys in the NBA. His mobility, slahing and ability to hit a 10' jumper (well, at least better than Battie did) will then free up the paint even more for Howard.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

MickyEyez said:


> does anyone realize that shard cannot hang on defense playing the 4?
> 
> How is he going to defend KG, Bosh, Randolph, etc.
> 
> he will get rotated around to that position at certain points in a game, but he cannot handle that position full time.



I don't get why people don't use their head. 

Dwight would obviously guard the other teams best big man, and Rashard would have to be guarded by the other teams big man, who couldn't stay with him.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

Duck34234 said:


> Does anyone else think Ariza can play a Shawn Marion-esqe role for us at the 4 this season?
> 
> I would really, really like to see James Augustine step up and play a big defensive role for us this season. I agree with the majority of you in that I too believe Foyle should be coming off the bench for us. However, I think when we play teams like the Spurs, Celtics, Mavs, he will see extended minutes for us (a la Kurt Thomas for the Suns last season).
> 
> ...


Ariza, like Shard could easily play the position... but over the long haul, it just won't work. We would get exposed inside throughout the whole season. Dwight can't just keep rotating all over the place to help everyone.

If Ariza had more bulk, i'd be all for it... Marion is not huge and i understand that, but he is still big enough to hold down that position... and also keep in mind that Phoenix plays a completely different style of ball than we do. In their system Barbosa could play the 4 and they would still score and not play any defense.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

Otis' response on what he wants to do in replacing Batman. absolutely incompetent... doesn't have a good answer on what he wants to do... he would rather just play things out for now, and when he realizes that we need another big he will scramble.



> From Matthew (10/8): Hi Otis, I was wondering what you were planning on doing about losing Tony Battie? It has such a large affect if you want to use Rashard Lewis at small forward and occasionally play him at the 4 position to increase the tempo. I was wondering if you were considering getting another big man? Tony Battie is a veteran, and who knows how much longer he'll play and Foyle is not a permanent solution. Would you consider trying to trade with Atlanta for one of their young power forwards. With a first round draft pick you probably wouldn't have to give up to much more. And with the Magic on the edge of a breakout season the pick shouldn't end up in the lottery, and a guy like Shelden Williams would really shore up the front court.
> 
> Otis: Matthew, Thanks for taking the time to write me. Yes, I know it's been a long time since you guys have heard from me. But you also know the summer was VERY busy for me. I do miss you guys. And all the options you come with for trades, etc.!
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## Feed_Dwight (Oct 14, 2005)

MickyEyez said:


> Otis' response on what he wants to do in replacing Batman. absolutely incompetent... doesn't have a good answer on what he wants to do... he would rather just play things out for now, and when he realizes that we need another big he will scramble.
> 
> Link


Maybe he's hoping he will see a rise in trade value of players like Arroyo, Bogans, Garrity, etc in SVG's new system. It'd be nice to be able to get a quality big man without giving up one or more of our core players. I'm pretty sure we'll see him make a move for a big man by the trade deadline. If not, we break out the torches and pitch forks.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Feed_Dwight said:


> Maybe he's hoping he will see a rise in trade value of players like Arroyo, Bogans, Garrity, etc in SVG's new system.* It'd be nice to be able to get a quality big man without giving up one or more of our core players.* I'm pretty sure we'll see him make a move for a big man by the trade deadline. If not, we break out the torches and pitch forks.



What teams have a glut of quality big men that they are willing to trade? It will take giving up one rotation guy to get a player capable of playing any real minutes.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

Feed_Dwight said:


> Maybe he's hoping he will see a rise in trade value of players like Arroyo, Bogans, Garrity, etc in SVG's new system. It'd be nice to be able to get a quality big man without giving up one or more of our core players. *I'm pretty sure we'll see him make a move for a big man by the trade deadline. If not, we break out the torches and pitch forks.*


:lol: 

I'm with you brother.


----------



## Feed_Dwight (Oct 14, 2005)

billfindlay10 said:


> What teams have a glut of quality big men that they are willing to trade? It will take giving up one rotation guy to get a player capable of playing any real minutes.


Garrity, Dooling, and Arroyo all have $4 million expiring contracts. We could easily get a quality, overpaid backup center for a first round pick and one of those guys. Throw in Turk, and we could get someone capable of starting at PF.


----------

